# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  استقبال بعثة الفريق القومى بالصور بمطار الخرطوم

## محجوب الخير

*بالامس كان لقائنا من اجمل اللقأءت التى شهدها مطار الخرطوم لى استقبال بعثة الفريق القومى الظافره والتى ما نزلت الطائره التى كانت تنقل البعثه وعلا صوت الوطن وصوت هدير الجماهير بمختلف ميولها واجمل لقطات المشهد حينما حمل كابتن ونجم النجوم سفارى على الاعناق ومن من من قبل جماهير الهلال 
ومعكم الصور وانا كنت هناك ولعلى الى الان انا هناك بقلبى 



*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## جواندي

*شكرا اخي محجوب الخير
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					







احب الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـودان
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مشكور محجوب الخير
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*جمعنا الوطن في في هم واحد وقلب واحد فمرحباً صقور الجديان 
في أرض الوطن ...
مشكوووووووووور حبيبنا محجوب 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شبكة الصفوه ام درمان وزينوا المكان القا وجمالا
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*ام تى ان شاركت بقوه 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## zaeim84

*احلي ناس بالتوفيق للمنتخب
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*معليش النيت بتاعى قطع سوف اواصل الصور غدا
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*مشكور  محجوب  على النقل والصور  وفى انتظار  البقية 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*شكرا يامحجوب 
اتحفتنا والله وفى انتظار البقيه

موزه:-
مختفى يامان ليك زمن؟؟

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*السيد الطريفى الصديق وحديث عن الانتصار ومن هنا انطلقت سفينة الانتصارات ولم ولن توقفها عوامل الانكسار والانهزام
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*شكرا محجوب الخير
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*احد فرسان معركة النصر قلق ششششششششششششششديد
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*وهكذا كان الاستقبال مشهد تدمع له العين انه وطن الجدود وطن الاباء وطنا وطن الجميع وكان لابد للجميع ان يهبوا لى استقبال صناع النصر الكبير الرجال الشباب النساء الاطفال هم من كانوا حضورا وكذا كل نجوم مريخاب اون لاين الذين هم اكثرهم حضورا فى كل الاحتفائيات القوميه او على نطاق الزعيم 
شكرا
والقومه ليك يا وطنى تسلم يا وطنى 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*فعلا منصور يا زعيم 
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكووووور ود الخير على المجهود الكبير !!
*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*مشكووووور الصفوه محجووب....

 واحب السودان والمريخ والصفوه...
                        	*

----------

